# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisation de l'alignement automatique

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Utilisation de l'alignement automatique

Tous les alignements, dplacements et modifications de tailles sont effectus sans l'criture d'une seule ligne de code. Tout est bas sur les proprits suivantes diponibles sur tous les composants visuels :

- Anchors : permet de fixer indpendamment les quatre cots d'un composant sur le bord correspondant de la fiche. Tous les cots fixs conservent leur distance par rapport au cot correspondant de la fiche. Par dfaut les cots haut et gauche sont fixs, ainsi le composant reste toujours  la mme distance du coin haut-gauche de la fiche. En ne fixant que deux cots formant un angle, le contrle garde sa taille mais se dplace afin de conserver les distances par rapport  l'angle quivalent de la fiche. Si deux cots opposs sont fixs, le composant change de taille en fonction de la taille de son parent afin de conserver les distances des cots fixs.

- Align : permet d'aligner le composant dans la surface qui lui est possible. Il est possible de l'aligner sur l'un des cots de la surface client du parent ( Align=alTop/alLeft/alRight/alBottom ), dans ce cas le composant se place toujours sur toute la longueur du bord concern. Il est possible aussi de lui faire prendre toute la surface de la zone client ( Aligne=alClient ). Par dfaut aucun alignement n'est effectu (Align=alNone )

- Constraints : Cette proprit permet d'ajouter des limites de taille sur le composant quand les proprits ci-dessus sont utilises.



Essayez le source dans le zip pour voir les possibilits.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

